# 20 Jahre TCP/IP



## Martin Schaefer (1. Januar 2003)

Prost Neujahr und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag,

heute vor 20 Jahren wurde per Knopfdruck das TCP/IP aktiviert und damit einer der wichtigsten Grundsteine für das heutige Internet gelegt.

*hicks*
lightbox


----------



## Christoph (1. Januar 2003)

Ebenfalls ein Gute Neues Jahr.

/me ist dafür den 01.01 jedes Jahres zum Ausnüchterungstag zu erklären.!!   

btw 
hochi for president ^^


----------

